# IBO Worlds @ Ellicottville



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

Just got back from the Worlds in Ellicottville. I thought it was a another great shoot and job well done by the IBO and the host . With that being said there were afew things that ticked me and a few of us off. First there was a major increase in the cost of the shoot , from 60 dollars to 82 thats a 33% increase , nothing has gone up that much. Second ,the cost of the rooms went up ,that i can understand , but when they tack on a 60 dollar "recurring charge " to our bill ? When I asked at the desk noone knew nothing about it ,or couldnt explain it. Finally got ahold of the lady who was in charge of the hotel, she said it was to recoup some of the "lossess" from last year! Then why did the cost of the shoot go up? She said she wuold take it off our bill if we stopped by in the am . We stopped , she took only part of it off . I,m not bashing I just want everyone to be aware of what's going on . Then I said to her " so the people that are not staying in a Holidayvalley associated hotel or condo didnt pay that "recurring " charge. So us people that stayed there are paying for people who didnt stay there so they can shoot too ! Her reply to me was "yea if you want to look at it that way". Like I said I'm not trying to bash the shoot but , 3 increases in 1 year ? Really making us think of where we will stay if its back there next year, or even go?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I went and it was a good shoot but I agree those price increases during an economic downturn is a double whammy. We stayed about 20 miles away and we had a nice hotel for $75 a night. If they raise their rates to $100 I will not be back. Also there was not enough shuttles running and the shuttle schedule of even where it stopped was no where I could find. My buddy drops me off since I shot early and he shot 3 hours after so I ended up walking half way down the mountain looking for his car and it wasn't there (they made him park at the bottom). Waited at the main road for 45 minutes and didn't even see a shuttle so I just walked up and waited on him. It wouldn't have been a good situation if I had a young one with me.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like some of the same 'ol.. same 'ol from the IBO...

http://www.iboforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=204


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Increasing, Bull*&#*, Objective
IBO for short.Thats why I quit shooting there stuff in the early days.


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

The fact that the defense course was 4 or 5 miles away was rediculous. I don't warm up on the bags becauseI know my bow is sighted in. I warm up on 10 targets on the defense course one day and the next 10 the next day. I need 5 to 10 targets just to warm up my eyes to judging yardage for the day. The defense course needs to be on site.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Ibo world*

ALL HAIL SNOWSHOE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring it back please !!!! Park your car when you get there and don't move it until the shoot is over.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

The ranges were tuff and the IBO did a great job......That being said let's go back to Snowshoe where we are appreciated.

The people of Elicottville are rude and there really isn't much to do. Had a great time, but 2 years is enough.


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

I respect the course it was challenging and deserved to be the world championship course. As has been stated the people were not very nice, and there is NOTHING to do. The parking was bad, the defense course wasn't even on site, the bags were crowded. Nelsonville is great because you have the dorms there and you can walk to everything.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Snowshoe*

You had everything there, everything in one central location, you can't beat it !!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know who the posters were talking to, but I found the locals extremely friendly and helpful. Friday mornings breakfast at DJ's was a real treat, talkling to all the locals and soaking in the down to earth conversation.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bobbybrown said:


> I don't know who the posters were talking to, but I found the locals extremely friendly and helpful. Friday mornings breakfast at DJ's was a real treat, talkling to all the locals and soaking in the down to earth conversation.


Ditto on that. Everyone I talked with this year and last year were very nice.
I've never been to Snowshoe but I've heard they have you cornered there and set the prices accordingly. Any truth to that?


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it cost almost double to stay at snowshoe and eat there,$10 for a hamburger. You can atleast go to subway or burger king in NY. The weather was not a problem like snowshoe always had fog til noon.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Holiday Valley was nice but Snowshoe would be nicer, more hotels room right on the property and much more to do in the evening.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ibo*

This is all the more reason I am only shooting ASA next year. Might be a little more travel, but the people are def more helpful, course moves a whole heck of a lot quicker, and the shoots I have been at the ASA staff would bend over backwards to make sure your issues were either addressed or corrected.

I will always be a member of the IBO, just gets old hearing the same stuff. It is ashame because there are alot of younger shooters that feel the same way.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

NOSX3DER said:


> This is all the more reason I am only shooting ASA next year. Might be a little more travel, but the people are def more helpful, course moves a whole heck of a lot quicker, and the shoots I have been at the ASA staff would bend over backwards to make sure your issues were either addressed or corrected.
> 
> I will always be a member of the IBO, just gets old hearing the same stuff. It is ashame because there are alot of younger shooters that feel the same way.


Maybe more of us IBO members should help,insted of complain that the same six people have to run every shoot for years and years. I am sure it is a great task to run one of these shoots and the guys and women are getting up in years and sure would accept some help from some of the 80000 members. Maybe some day they will decide just to not have anything and you all can go shoot ASA. A private organization.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

x-finder said:


> Maybe more of us IBO members should help,insted of complain that the same six people have to run every shoot for years and years. I am sure it is a great task to run one of these shoots and the guys and women are getting up in years and sure would accept some help from some of the 80000 members. Maybe some day they will decide just to not have anything and you all can go shoot ASA. A private organization.


that would be fine also!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Snowshoe*

Lets go back to snowshoe!!!!!


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

*Moved*

Why did this get moved isnt this general discussion ? Where did it get moved to?


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm all for Snowshoe!!!!!!! It's only 40 mins. from me and it is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Ive shot both places and the Weather was Alot Nicer in NY then it ever was in WV. The courses were nicer and alot more challenging as well. But I was confused about the one set of bags for warm up butts. Ive seen better practice ranges at local shoots. It would be real easy to set up a little range at the Top of those lifts so people could warm up before they go out onto the course. Not an hour before. I didnt notice the big cost increase, we stayed off site and it was nice and very reasonalbe, 79 bucks a night.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hate to bust in on such an adrenalin rush you all have going on here....but this was my first year shooting the worlds and I have to say I had a blast! Although the price to shoot was a little steep I still felt it was well worth my time there! $74 bucks to shoot a 40 target course is a hard stone to bite but in all reality guys their were well over 16 courses along with an awesome facility - (yes i have never been to snowshoe) and when that day comes I will gladly go and pay whatever it takes to get to enjoy such a spectacular event! We began looking for a place to stay in March and found a place right on the hill for $597 bucks- we got 7 people to go in on the condo and only paid $100 bucks per person. Not bad for a 4 day stay in a condo on the hill! and paid for food for the week! You just have to do what you gotta do to find ways to work around the steep prices. Two thumbs up for the IBO this year! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I have shot at both places. NY is to spread out. 4 miles to defense ranges. Snowshoe has everything at 1 place. As for the weather it was foggy every morning in NY. Snowshoe is more family friendly. I vote Snowshoe.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Last year they had butts across the street to warm up, some at the top would be cool too. Hopefully you're directing your comments to the IBO and they'll make some changes where they can. An event of that magnitude needs tweaking. I'm surprised to hear anyone say they didn't like the people in Eville, I go there a few times a year and everyone in every shop and restaurant is great, very appreciative. I hope it stays, being only an hour up the road


----------



## swamprat96 (Jun 8, 2006)

*prices and stuff*

This was my third world shoot and all though I agree that the prices to shoot and stuff were a bit too much, it was a great shoot and lord have mercy on us all if it goes back to Anderson that was the worst IBO shoot I have ever attended so count your blessings foulks and as far as the town folks they have been great both years may be you were the rude ones!!!!!!!!! The IBO set a great course and I really enjoyed them and Would like to see it there next year but put some bags at the bottom by the burger king again too Great shoot IBO


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

x-finder said:


> Maybe more of us IBO members should help,insted of complain that the same six people have to run every shoot for years and years. I am sure it is a great task to run one of these shoots and the guys and women are getting up in years and sure would accept some help from some of the 80000 members. Maybe some day they will decide just to not have anything and you all can go shoot ASA. A private organization.


Maybe the IBO should actualy have and election for its president and board of directors. Yes, the ASA is a private organization, that is better organized and a lot better policed,and they seam to react quickly to the shooters concerns. But what do you call and organization that has leaders and dont seem to addres the problems of shooters, you pay a membership to this organization but you dont get to vote on anything. Its like paying taxes and not getting represented. The only option you have if you dont like what is going on is to stop paying dues and not go to their shoots. This maybe why the numbers are down in the IBO but up in the ASA.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree - staying at the Telemark at the bottom of the hill - we REALLY missed that practice range!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

C.Callison said:


> Maybe the IBO should actualy have and election for its president and board of directors. Yes, the ASA is a private organization, that is better organized and a lot better policed,and they seam to react quickly to the shooters concerns. But what do you call and organization that has leaders and dont seem to addres the problems of shooters, you pay a membership to this organization but you dont get to vote on anything. Its like paying taxes and not getting represented. The only option you have if you dont like what is going on is to stop paying dues and not go to their shoots. This maybe why the numbers are down in the IBO but up in the ASA.


From the looks of things at world shoot,I don't think the numbers were down and I bet it was almost double that of ASA championships. Don't get me wrong I like ASA also,but we need to support both if our sport wants to grow.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

x-finder said:


> From the looks of things at world shoot,I don't think the numbers were down and I bet it was almost double that of ASA championships. Don't get me wrong I like ASA also, but we need to support both if our sport wants to grow.


Well said x-finder, let's support "ARCHERY"!

~SF


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

*The [email protected] ellicottville*

I started this post to put everyone aware of what Hollidayvalley done to everyone that stayed at one of thier rooms or condos. They charged everyone an extra 12.00 dollars a nite to cover thier losses from last year. Nothing was ever quoted in the price of the room when you booked it, found out when you checked in , asked at the desk, they knew nothing about it. So they raised the price of the room, the cost of the shoot,and added 12.00 per nite to your bill.So a room that was quoted @135/nite turns out to be 165/ nite. All because they "lost " money last year. I,ll be careful where I stay next year . This had nothing to do with the people from Ellicottville or the IBO. Personally myself , I thought the shoot was great again , and the people from there were veryfriendly and nice .:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

woodyicon said:


> I started this post to put everyone aware of what Hollidayvalley done to everyone that stayed at one of thier rooms or condos. They charged everyone an extra 12.00 dollars a nite to cover thier losses from last year. Nothing was ever quoted in the price of the room when you booked it, found out when you checked in , asked at the desk, they knew nothing about it. So they raised the price of the room, the cost of the shoot,and added 12.00 per nite to your bill.So a room that was quoted @135/nite turns out to be 165/ nite. All because they "lost " money last year. I,ll be careful where I stay next year . This had nothing to do with the people from Ellicottville or the IBO. Personally myself , I thought the shoot was great again , and the people from there were veryfriendly and nice .:wink:


I thought Holiday Valley did the pre-registration for IBO. If so, then doesn't IBO and Ken share some of the blame for this? Also, if they "lost money" last year that indicates someone (would that be IBO?) guaranteed the rooms would be filled.
Just wondering.


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Ibo---asa*

I've been shooting Competition since the very early 80's, and the thing I enjoy most about the sport besides the competition is the friendships I've made. There is good and bad in everything we do, and the best way to change for the better is to communicate, but in a respectful way. I'm sure the IBO as well as the ASA would be open to idea's to make the great sport of Comperitive Archery better. Please be nice I want to see the sport grow.

abcarrow


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

woodyicon said:


> I started this post to put everyone aware of what Hollidayvalley done to everyone that stayed at one of thier rooms or condos. They charged everyone an extra 12.00 dollars a nite to cover thier losses from last year. Nothing was ever quoted in the price of the room when you booked it, found out when you checked in , asked at the desk, they knew nothing about it. So they raised the price of the room, the cost of the shoot,and added 12.00 per nite to your bill.So a room that was quoted @135/nite turns out to be 165/ nite. All because they "lost " money last year. I,ll be careful where I stay next year . This had nothing to do with the people from Ellicottville or the IBO. Personally myself , I thought the shoot was great again , and the people from there were veryfriendly and nice .:wink:


Yeah its almost false advertisement in a way.The lady told me 130 a night if i was "part of the group". I'm definitely not gonna be staying there next year.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

IBO= BS & :rip: to me...


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

*Ellicottville*

This was my first world IBO shoot. Most for the guys I shoot with at the local clubs, shoot the IBO Semi Pro class, and they have been going to different IBO shoots for years now. They told me I would have a great time up there at Ellicottville. When I was up in N.Y. I had great time up there, walking the venders, talking to the pros like Levi Morgan, and Tim Gillingham face to face, that was awsome. But like most people said on this thread allready, I have to agree with them about the cost of going to one of these shoots is ridiculous. I don't know if I will go again becouse of the price of the rooms, and the practice range were a joke.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I wonder how much money they would have "lost" last year if the IBO hadn't come to town. While Ellicottville is a nice little town there ain't much going on when there is no snow on the ground. I have remarked before about being a "captive" audience when we shoot at a ski resort. I guess it just goes with the territory.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

So they tacked on a surcharge to people coming this year and staying; because they *claim * they lost money the year before? How is it the persons coming there this year's responsibility. 

Hhmm I wonder if I started to charge people extra, on a whim because I didn't make the profit I was promised/ estimated to make.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

hey bhtr3d,I see you are the Florida state rep for ASA,what are the chances of getting ASA to come north There are alot of shooters that would love to shoot ASA if there was something a little closer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

daleg said:


> hey bhtr3d,I see you are the Florida state rep for ASA,what are the chances of getting ASA to come north There are alot of shooters that would love to shoot ASA if there was something a little closer.


There is a criteria for a place to host/ offer an ASA event. If you have your area county commissioners , area sports authority, get them interested and contact the office. 

This will get the ball rolling, Mike will discuss with them what will be needed and such.

Then if it goes from there they will have a meeting and see the property and such. 

Just a few things you will need
land
lodging
localized parking
open area for practice range 150 yrds x 75 yrd 
facilities to hold at least 13 3d courses course 10 -a-j 2 -sims 1 -3d practice 
this is just the iceberg.


----------



## flutterby.anna (Aug 21, 2009)

*IBO Worlds @ Holiday Valley*

The two day event in Ellicottville, NY was my first worlds event. I shot with a great group of gals and learned alot about shooting up and down a ski mountain. Currently I am working on sighting in my pins for yardages other than 20, 30, and 40... because the worlds isn't that kind and neither is the buck at 33 and 1/3 yards. I placed 43rd in FHC, out of 54, nothing to write home about but a good place to start. I stayed at snow pines and slept in the top bunk of the loft under the ceiling fan, my o my it was toasty up there! I used the mini kitchen for my meals and can't really complain about the cost because I was splitting the "apt" with 5 other archers. All in all it was an amazing experience for me, and much fun was had


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> There is a criteria for a place to host/ offer an ASA event. If you have your area county commissioners , area sports authority, get them interested and contact the office.
> 
> This will get the ball rolling, Mike will discuss with them what will be needed and such.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,,within 50 miles of where I live the IBO has held thier world championships,PeaknPeak resort and Holiday Valley so I am sure that there are facilities big enough.Just have to talk to the right people.If ASA is serious about coming north I believe it could be done.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I would love to see the ASA come north!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I would love to see the ASA come north!


X2 So would I.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Does ASA offer a Marked 3D division at all their shoots? I know ALOT of target archers would love to attend a marked 3D event.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Come North ASA.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

bobbybrown said:


> I don't know who the posters were talking to, but I found the locals extremely friendly and helpful. Friday mornings breakfast at DJ's was a real treat, talkling to all the locals and soaking in the down to earth conversation.


Agree 100%. My cousin and I went to Subway for lunch on Thursday. They were having work on their alarm system being done and the manager said "your lunches are on the house". $7.56 each.

We refused. We said we would eat there and drink soda until they got them back working. Then we paid. The manager gave us 3 cookies each for being so nice about the situation.

Every where we met locals they are stand up and nice. Same kid on the course (course N I believe this year) recognized us and talked for a while. Great people over there.

That said, I love Snowshoe too. And the hidden fees at Holiday Valley Inn are unconscionable.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Does ASA offer a Marked 3D division at all their shoots? I know ALOT of target archers would love to attend a marked 3D event.


Yes we do.
We have a K50 class (anyone can shoot it) along with those that shot semi pro or higher

We have a K45 class...for those not mentioned in the class above

and 

For 2010 we will have a K40 class for the women


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe Pinwheel brought the ASA north and had a few problems and not enough support. He had to drop it. Held 3 shoots.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I would love to see the ASA come north ! Not fully satisfied with the organizational skills or the payout of the IBO!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

for years this is all i have heard about the IBO. for those who dont want to shoot the IBO any more come on over to the ASA you are welcome there we alway have great prices on motels entry fee is always the same. and the people are great.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I would love to see the ASA come north!


If it goes North then what are the guys in the south gonna have. The IBO. NO WAY.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

Jame said:


> If it goes North then what are the guys in the south gonna have. The IBO. NO WAY.


I think we are talking about one or two shoots not the whole organization moving.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

daleg said:


> I think we are talking about one or two shoots not the whole organization moving.


I was just trying to give you boys from the North a Hard time. I honestly think that there should be some shoots up North for you guys cause God Knows I know how you feel about the IBO. Thats all we shot down South back a few years ago. ThE IBO needs to restructure there payouts and some Rules. Speed Limit for one IMO.
Jame Jamison


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

*Not IBO or ASA*

This post has nothing to do with IBO opr ASA. Holidayvalley Inc decided to charge everyone who chose to stay with them , hotel or condo, an extra 12.00 dollars a nite ! We were quoted a price ! then they changed it after we arrived .


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

Jame said:


> I was just trying to give you boys from the North a Hard time. I honestly think that there should be some shoots up North for you guys cause God Knows I know how you feel about the IBO. Thats all we shot down South back a few years ago. ThE IBO needs to restructure there payouts and some Rules. Speed Limit for one IMO.
> Jame Jamison


I agree 100% that is why I think now is the time for ASA up here alot of shooters are tired of the IBO and are looking for other options.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

woodyicon said:


> This post has nothing to do with IBO opr ASA. Holidayvalley Inc decided to charge everyone who chose to stay with them , hotel or condo, an extra 12.00 dollars a nite ! We were quoted a price ! then they changed it after we arrived .


Isnt that the same thing as false advertisement. I would talk with there cooperate office and get my money back. Thats a bunch of [email protected]#!.


----------

